# I'm climbing snowden this summer!!



## winterinmoscow (May 8, 2007)

anyone done it? would love some hints

really looking forward to it!


----------



## skunkboy69 (May 8, 2007)

I havent done.Wouldn't want to,but I hope you have a great safe trip


----------



## dessiato (May 8, 2007)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> anyone done it? would love some hints
> 
> really looking forward to it!


OOH my mum is called Snowden! She will enjoy this!


----------



## zog (May 9, 2007)

It's ok you don't need to climb it. I've heard there a train these days.


----------



## skunkboy69 (May 9, 2007)

dessiato said:
			
		

> OOH my mum is called Snowden! She will enjoy this!



At least he didn't say he was going to MOUNT Snowdon


----------



## dessiato (May 9, 2007)

skunkboy69 said:
			
		

> At least he didn't say he was going to MOUNT Snowdon


but she might have enjoyed that more!


----------



## bluestreak (May 9, 2007)

i climbed snowden the ahrd way when i was a teenager.  fuck me, was it a hard walk for an unfit stoner.  bloody horrible weather too, i think it was over easter.  our tents got blown away ina  snowstorm.  well worth it though.  as long as your boots are good.  watch out for the ridge if yout ake the pig farmer's route, it's quite a drop.


----------



## dessiato (May 9, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> i climbed snowden the ahrd way when i was a teenager.  fuck me, was it a hard walk for an unfit stoner.  bloody horrible weather too, i think it was over easter.  our tents got blown away ina  snowstorm.  well worth it though.  as long as your boots are good.  watch out for the ridge if yout ake the pig farmer's route, it's quite a drop.


Daddy!


----------



## softybabe (May 9, 2007)

cool!  good on ya.  My best mate did that last yr...she really loved it!!


----------



## bluestreak (May 9, 2007)

dessiato said:
			
		

> Daddy!



shit, rumbled.


----------



## mtbskalover (May 9, 2007)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> anyone done it? would love some hints
> 
> really looking forward to it!


are you climbing properly or just walking the normal bridleway?
best of luck and enjoy it, thats the main thing.

i rode up it this january, wat a mission, the wind was so strong! but good fun coming down.

heres a recent report froma biker:
http://bikefax.blogspot.com/2007/05/snowdon-epic.html


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 9, 2007)

My mum tempted me up with chocolate, many moons ago. 

Up the well trodden path rather than the cliff face  but still....wtf?


----------



## beeboo (May 10, 2007)

I did the full horseshoe last year on the most gorgeous sunny day and apart from the huge numbers of people it was awesome 

ps don't go near crib goch unless you have a head for heights!


----------



## craigxcraig (May 10, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> I did the full horseshoe last year on the most gorgeous sunny day and apart from the huge numbers of people it was awesome
> 
> ps don't go near crib goch unless you have a head for heights!



...I disagree re Crib Goch - though not if the weathers bad! 

Do the snowdon horse shoe, should take about 8 to 10 hours all in. Crib Goch looks scary but you should be fine. My GF, never climbed, cannot swim, ride a bike, never even been up a hill/mountain etc managed it.

Though there were a few tears but she cracked it.

Go for it - its awesome!

This is a great walkers pub with excellent menu: bryntyrch-hotel.co.uk/

You can also camp opposite the pub....


----------



## pogofish (May 10, 2007)

Yup, it is a good introduction to the hills, with fine views & an easy day's walk for the horseshoe. Good path all the way - even flights of steps over the rough bits & you can stop for a pint at the top! 

Wear solid, comfortable footwear with a decent sole &  take something warm & waterproof for higher up. Enjoy!


----------



## pogofish (May 10, 2007)

I'll second the pub down the road too for after.


----------



## chilango (May 11, 2007)

Thirded on the Bryntyrch.

If you have time go up to Cwm Idwal too, really beautiful with a good range of walks.


----------



## Spion (May 11, 2007)

Crib Goch rules! It was my first introduction to mountains and have since done it in all weathers, from being able to see Ireland to full on winter conditions


----------



## Moggy (May 11, 2007)

Been meaning to do it the last couple of years but still haven't gotten round to it


----------



## davesgcr (May 12, 2007)

A quiet way up is the Rhyd Ddu path - no problem at all and only a short f scary bit of a ridge with some scrabbling. Down via the Snowdon Ranger path which is a doddle.

The train doesnt go all the way at the moment as the rural slum aka the cafe is being redeveloped ....

The LLanberis path is a human motorway so best avoided ...cannot speak for the others though.  

Its grest fun - but take the usual precautions - we camped at Rhyd Ddu and we were drenched twice thanks to the unique microclimate of that part of Wales !.


----------



## craigxcraig (May 12, 2007)

...right behind the Bryntyrch is a bunkhouse - has wood fire burner,  a place to cook, toilet and iirc 10 bunkbeds... I think its about £6 a night per-person. If you call the pub they'll give you the number of the guy who owns it.


----------



## davesgcr (May 12, 2007)

Its the Cwellyn Arms Hotel - they have a good web site with lots of useful material on local walks etc - a good warm up ne is up Mynydd Mawr - "big Mountain" ....

Added bonus of Welsh Highland Railway too ....


----------



## beeboo (May 16, 2007)

craigxcraig said:
			
		

> ...I disagree re Crib Goch - though not if the weathers bad!
> 
> Do the snowdon horse shoe, should take about 8 to 10 hours all in. Crib Goch looks scary but you should be fine. My GF, never climbed, cannot swim, ride a bike, never even been up a hill/mountain etc managed it.
> 
> ...



My other half is a fairly active type who is done climbing etc in the past but he still hasn't forgiven me for taking him over Crib Goch.  

He is a bit of a wuss though


----------



## davesgcr (May 16, 2007)

I looked down on Crib Goch with the intrepid scramblers going over the arrette - was traumatised just by looking at it ! 

Not for me - a coward for that malarkey ! .....though my sons were up for it.! .


----------



## lewislewis (May 16, 2007)

I want to walk across Crib Goch now! That's a plan for the summer!

This year, finances have severely limited me to a Patriotic Holiday Initiative where I will only be holidaying at Welsh locations, haha.


----------



## davesgcr (May 17, 2007)

2 fell on it yesterday and rescued by chopper.

Not that one wants to be put off ......


----------



## wrysmile (May 17, 2007)

I guess I didn't go the hard way up it b/c I remember thinking it wasn't that taxing a walk - and I'm not especially fit. It's very beautiful, great views and lovely lakes to look down on. Snowdonia is fantastic, have fun!


----------

